# Olha um boneco...



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2007 às 23:56)

Bahhh até me assutei quando cheguei ao site acho que não á nada como o ser humano apresentar aquilo que o influencia todos os dias do que fazer um boneco.  

Assim mandam os jornalistas/meteorologistas todos para a rua afinal é um boneco para que pagar ao pessoal grrrr.

Era giro era incluir o boneco nas estações meteorologicas cada vez que as condiçoes do tempo se alteravam assim nao nos limitavamos apenas aos simbolos    

O principal http://www.meteosam.com/cat/index.php

O das previsões http://www.activamultimedia.com/sam/indexcat.htm


----------

